# Classic Rock live bands



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi,

Just wandering where are the current places to go to catch a good band (proper drums, bass, lead/rhythm and vocals - no synths!) playing ol'school rock?

Where to go for a fix of AC/DC, Led Zep, Who, Rolling Stones.

Rock Bottom and Seaview Hotel featured in some old threads - still good places, and are there anymore?

Many Thanks


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Bostin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wandering where are the current places to go to catch a good band (proper drums, bass, lead/rhythm and vocals - no synths!) playing ol'school rock?
> 
> ...


Nice to hear from another one of the 12 remaining people in Dubai who seem to like live music by people not named Justin Bieber or JLo.

Rock Bottom, Seaview, Music Hall and Hard Rock Cafe all feature classic rock. Capsule reviews:

1) Rockbottom in Bur Dubai always has a raucous live band and raucous drunken expats, though it is probably not what it was 10 years ago. The bands do change over time. I used to make the mistake of going there alone - not a lot of fun without friends/companions.

2) Seaview's Marine Club is delightfully grungy and has probably my favorite cover band ever, an all Filipino group called "Golden Star Band" which features a female bass player named Cherry Garcia who can also play nasty guitar and sing Axl Rose / Bon Scott-style vocals. They've been playing here for years, and I have celebrated many events with friends and colleagues here since 2004 or so. They have the odd Dubai mix of a 5-piece rock band and 4 or 5 female singers in hot pants and go-go boots. Somehow it all works and they make short work out of AC/DC, Pink Floyd "Wall"-era songs, and Guns 'n' Roses. They positively kill on "September Rain" and "Sweet Child o'Mine". If you don't mind being fondled or sidled up against by Asian, African or somewhat more elderly Soviet "businesswomen", you will find this place quite a find and far-far-far from the plastic glitz elsewhere in Dubai. Not a place to bring spouses but I rarely fail to have a good time here. Though I have not been back there since perhaps last summer. I hear the band is still there.

3) Music Room in Majestic Hotel on Mankhool Rd is a nice space with pool table, seating area, bar, etc. Some "businesswomen" but mostly low key. They have a regular house band called "Rock Spiders" that also likes to mix the 4-5 Fili singers with a heavy metal band. Quite good, but not as good as the one at Seaview. Music Room will also have an acoustic singer and occasional jazz performers.  A nice space and relatively eclectic.

4. Hard Rock Cafe features a band named "Shine" which mixes some westerners and Filipinos. They will do some harder songs, but mix it up with the usual "Happy Birthday" and Nelly Furtado tunes which appeal to the family/youngster crowd that inevitably shows up. Compared with the above bands, somewhat sanitized for your protection. If I am not mistaken this same band has been around since the HRC was in a little fake skyscraper in the middle of the desert next to the bleak landscape of someplace called "Interchange 5". If not, then they sound just like the band that was there, so feel free to feel nostalgic.

There are certainly others (even a couple good rock bands who play in Abu Dhabi clubs). While I think #2 has the best band, I'd keep the spouse away from there unless she's interested in a threesome (!!!)


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where to get original music artists performing original music... that is what I miss the most when it comes to night life.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

On an earlier thread, and on the radio, I've read/heard about some place in Al Quos, where all the art houses are. Apparently there's an open mic night, jam sessions etc...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/116849-dubai-singers.html

That's the thread ..


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

City Max Hotel behind MOE does Jam nights on a Friday and usually have Tiger for 26dhs a pint. My personal favourite is the Seaview band, they Rock!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Roadworrier said:


> 3) Music Room in Majestic Hotel on Mankhool Rd is a nice space with pool table, seating area, bar, etc. Some "businesswomen" but mostly low key. They have a regular house band called "Rock Spiders" that also likes to mix the 4-5 Fili singers with a heavy metal band. Quite good, but not as good as the one at Seaview. Music Room will also have an acoustic singer and occasional jazz performers. A nice space and relatively eclectic.


Music Room got rid of the Rock Spiders after their refurbishment when I guess they wanted to go a bit more upmarket and started charging 50 Dhs entry fee. Haven't been back since.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

+1 on The Marines Bar in Seaview. I love that band!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> Where to get original music artists performing original music... that is what I miss the most when it comes to night life.


Of course this ain't Austin. Most cities anywhere pale compared to Austin when it comes to live original music.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Music Room got rid of the Rock Spiders after their refurbishment when I guess they wanted to go a bit more upmarket and started charging 50 Dhs entry fee. Haven't been back since.


Must have been not so long ago. I was there in '11. Shame about the cover charge.


----------



## Bostin (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks guys.
A trip to Seaview might be on the cards - "delightfully grungy" like it


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a post I made some time ago (With updates now):


Current music scene in Dubai:
1) Nell Gywnne - Byblos Marina: There's this band called The Boxtones which plays there (They used to play at The Music Room) before. Decent band. They play music from Radiohead/GNR/Tina Turner etc. They also play throw in tracks like Play that funky music or superstition by Stevie Wonder. However, they also play singalong commercial tracks. Good variety overall. Small dance floor. No entry charges. Parking is a problem, so give your car for valet and have it validated when you buy drinks.

2) Maxx Music Bar - Citymax Albarsha: Rox empire plays here. They're okay. Music is mixed, but they mostly play commercial pop music now. Small dancefloor, no entry. Parking behind the hotel. 

3) The Music Room - Bur Dubai: Shine plays here (They used to play at Hard Rock cafe previously). Again a reasonably decent band. They play commercial music on weekends (kind of painful sometimes) and would play good classic rock (they do pretty decent covers) if you request on weekdays. One of the singers jumps here and there and he's uncomfortable to look at (Some people enjoy it). 50 dhs in with a drink on thursdays. Small dance floor. Weekdays is free. 

4) Hard Rock cafe Festival Centre - Smooth Criminals. Very newly formed band (Drummer said they've been only playing for a month together - this was one month back). They're not that good. Hardly play any good rock music. Would play commercial waka-waka like music. Every now and then there would be a birthday with the band wishing them. Not a very good night out music wise. No dance floor or entry.

5) Rock Bottom - Bur Dubai/Tecom: Racist in the true meaning of the word. Bands are both okay-ish. Don't know who's playing. AED 100 or 0 depending on the colour of your skin. Haven't been there in a long time. 

6) The Seaview Hotel Mina road Bur Dubai: Arguably the BEST band plays here. They've been playing here for quite a few years. 5 members in the band, three chorus singers etc. Very good music. They play songs by AC/DC, Pink Floyd, Zeppelin, Van Halen, Oasis etc. They play some Sabbath too. VERY good covers. The place is filled with hookers. Don't take females along (gets uncomfortable when people think they're hookers too and stare etc) unless they're ok with that. 80 dhs in with 2 drinks on weekends. Recommended for a good dose of music.

7) Barasti: This guy plays music on weekends near the bar on the floor inside. (Not the beach). He's alright. Small dance floor. Expect your night to be all happy/jumpy. Only go if you want a fun night out without serious music. They play good house music on weekends at the beach, if you're into that(All the thursdays I've been there except one). Entry on weekends is for couples only (Another example of racism- applies to us folks with brown skin).

8) Rock Spiders - Very good band. They move around a lot. Till a few days back they were between places. Don't know where they're playing now. Check their facebook page, they post regular updates.


Updates: Shine now plays at Hard Rock cafe instead of Music Room. No Idea whos playing at the Music Room now. 

Boxtones aren't playing at Nell Gwynne - There's a very poor band playing there now. DO NOT GO there. The Boxtones are still in transition and will be playing in Mall of Emirates from 27th to 30th I think.. 7:30pm to 10:30pm. 

So you should be checking out (in order):

1) Seaview hotel
2) Rock spiders (check their facebook page for where they're playing)
3) The Boxtones (Check their page on facebook for their gigs)
4) Hard Rock cafe (Preferably on a weekday where you can request some radiohead or tina turner maybe)

Edit: If anyone knows any other places worth going for some classic rock, I'd be very glad to check them out. Post away!


----------



## Ronin Canuck (Jun 22, 2015)

The great house band, with Cherry Garcia is officially gone! I've been back twice in a while, and they are now playing in Doha. The new band is NOWHERE near as good and does not justify paying a cover charge. If they ask one, LEAVE!!!!! Rock Bottom would be a better choice


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

They left about 9 months ago.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And are now at Krossroads at Horizon Manor in Doha. They have a page


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

In my opinion the best place to get music of any genre is your smartphone, or Tablet. Just connect with internet and search for any music you want to hear and that's it. This is what I do when I feel to listen music.


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

Durise said:


> In my opinion the best place to get music of any genre is your smartphone, or Tablet. Just connect with internet and search for any music you want to hear and that's it. This is what I do when I feel to listen music.


Reminds me of a guy I saw at a sports bar, everyone was watching the game, yet he was dancing on his own, mobile phone held near his ear....was that you?


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

strange.annie said:


> Reminds me of a guy I saw at a sports bar, everyone was watching the game, yet he was dancing on his own, mobile phone held near his ear....was that you?


 no mate, I don't like watching sports. On that time I was in vacation lane:


----------

